# St. Patrick's Day Nails



## Geek2 (Mar 10, 2015)

Here are some green nail polishes for St. Patrick's Day nails. Feel free to add yours and post your nails as well.


----------



## Hariette (Mar 15, 2015)

Part of my collections of greens.


----------



## Hariette (Mar 15, 2015)

A few more. Some of the teals photographed much more blue than they look in real life, such as OPI Amazon...Amazoff.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 15, 2015)

@@Hariette really nice collections! Thanks for posting


----------

